# Parker rapping in french



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I saw at the championship celebration last night , he was rapping in french .

It cant get no worst than that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I heard he was going to make rap album so it wouldn't suprise me if he was rapping in french, but I didn't see him, altough I did see him sing in french with some other french dudes, and if his rappings as bad as his singing I'm ganna stay as far away from his album as possible.

Edit: On Fox Newsthey showed a small part of it and said they'll be showing the lyrics in english later.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker is the next Allen Iverson, even with the whole rap album and what not. Next thing you know Parker is going to have cornrows and wear a big sock on his arm. 



Seriously though, I'd have to read the English lyrics to get a real idea about it. I haven't ever heard anyone rap in Franch before, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I saw a replay of his rapping. He wouldn't be all that bad if it wasn't in french. Rap just doesn't sound rite in french...


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohh my gosh! that's embarrassing! hahah yes for me, as one of his biggest fans, i say he should just strictly focus on bball! work on his fts, jumpers, 3 pointers... anything but rapping. i think he needs to retire from that


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Awful


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya im pretty sure hes working on the album this summer, i cant judge it cause i dont listen to too many rap songs in french :biggrin: but ill buy it if for anything its tony parker


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

French rap?
Just wait until you hear Vitaly Potapenko's Ukrainian rap

"I want to give a shout out to all my homeboys in Ukraine"
-Classic


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

cimalee said:


> I saw at the championship celebration last night , he was rapping in french .
> 
> It cant get no worst than that


Of course it can. Did you not see Juan Pierre when the Marlins won the championship in 2003 :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tony rapping? I bet you that next season, he'll start a huge brawl, get hit with a cup of beer, and then get suspended for the year and work on an album.....hey, its possible


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Gambino said:


> Of course it can. Did you not see Juan Pierre when the Marlins won the championship in 2003 :biggrin:



Yes I remember that it was horrrible . I think he said something like We in Wrigley field I got the wiggy field


----------

